# Door Hits Awing



## retread (Apr 9, 2012)

In our 2012 279RB we have an issue with the door.

When the awning is fully out and pulled as high as possible and locked in place, the top of the door hits the awning.

Has anyone observed this? How did you correct it? I am worried that at some point we'll wear the fabric out....

The unit is currently in for service, they can not replicate the problem, we always level and out stabilizers down, perhaps they did not do that.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't experienced it myself with our 21RS. I think I would be calling both your dealer and Keystone customer service to document it with them if nothing else.


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

I also have not had this issue, however I have seen these rollers and was even thinking of installing one myself. (for times when my awning is not fully extended)

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/awning-roller-with-screen-door-slide/4081


----------



## NFARCH (Apr 2, 2012)

Mine does this on my new 230rs. Even when level. Will just have to figure out how to tighten it up as it sags a bit.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a 2012 312 BH with the electric awing, and mine does it when the awing is all the way out. I then just bring it in a tad, and it is fine. I just tap the button. you do not even see any difference. I do not know if yours is electric.

Jim


----------



## retread (Apr 9, 2012)

Blip said:


> I have a 2012 312 BH with the electric awing, and mine does it when the awing is all the way out. I then just bring it in a tad, and it is fine. I just tap the button. you do not even see any difference. I do not know if yours is electric.
> 
> Jim


it is electric, it should not do this, design flaw?


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

It could be a design flaw. I have spoken to other people that came across this same issue. (Not Many) I rather just stick with what I have been doing. I rather not take it back to the dealer for that problem, because you just never know what they will do or say. My personal opinion is that it looks like something has to be re adjusted. (Awing Tube). Mine does it all the time. Level or not level. As they would say the Gilligan's messed up.


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

We have a new 279RB and our awning does NOT hit the door when out, sounds like some kind of adjustment is needed, our old Sunnybrook would hit and i put a roller on the door but it eventually cut the fabric of the awning, I would have this adjusted before you ruin your awning.

Keith


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

On our 250RS with the electric awning, if it is fully extended, the rear door rubs the awning if I pull it down at all to give it some angle for wind and water. If the awning is straight, the doors don't rub, but I prefer to angle it a little. I simply retract the awning about 1/4 turn, which raises the outer edge about three or four inches.

If the awning is fully extended, all the pull is on the stitching that secures the awning to the roller. Also, the fabric is down in the center of the roller, so water can't get up and over it. If you retract the awning a 1/4 turn, it takes the stress off the stitching, and raises the fabric to the top of the roller, which will let water shed over it. By doing that, you also raise the awning so the doors don't rub.


----------



## retread (Apr 9, 2012)

Kapnkirk said:


> We have a new 279RB and our awning does NOT hit the door when out, sounds like some kind of adjustment is needed, our old Sunnybrook would hit and i put a roller on the door but it eventually cut the fabric of the awning, I would have this adjusted before you ruin your awning.
> 
> Keith


How high is your medicine cabinet from the sink, ours was about 7 inches, makes it very hard to get at the sink, we had the dealer raise it, we saw another unit with the thing raised to the ceiling.

What type of adjustment is possible? The awning is top is attached to the roof, I guess that the arms could be raised some. I wonder if that would cause other issues.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Doesn't the new roof design (roof membrane overlapping sidewalls) cause the awning to be attached lower on the sidewall. Although the change is only inches, it will bring the awning closer towards the top of the doors. Just a thought.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

It's a design flaw.

Sometimes I think that the folks who design and build these things have never spent any time in them at all!

I also have to put my awning up to almost it's full extension so that my door doesn't hit it.

But worse, if I open the window above our convertible couch, I cannot open our door fully, much less latch it into place, since it becomes impaired by the extended window.

Things you just have to learn to live with!


----------

